# Bulking - Carbs Before Bed?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so we all know that when your sleeping you grow and its a crucial point etc, when bulking for example if i had a Mass Attack Evo (slightly smaller portion) before bed and took a Metformin tablet would this shuttle the nutrients in to the right place as i sleep?

Or will having a mass shake before bed just make me fat?

Break down of Mass Attack Evo Breakdown FYI:

Nutritional Information (per 125g serving)

Energy: 483g

Protein: 40g

Fat: 9g

Of which saturates: 2.5g

Carbohydrates: 60g

Of which sugars: 11.9g

Fibre: 3.38g

Sodium: 0.01g

Would 1/2 portion with some L Glutamine and Caesin be good?


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I wouldnt have 60g of carbs before bed mate

I guess thats dextros to?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Syko said:


> I wouldnt have 60g of carbs before bed mate
> 
> I guess thats dextros to?


I'd be having a 1/2 portion and its really good sh!t

"Proprietary Low GL Blend features Ground Whole Oats, Barley Malt, Whole Durum Wheat and Waxy Maize Starch."

Spot on Stuff mate: http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/boditronics-mass-attack-evo---25kg-606-p.asp


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

wow just checked it out, a lot of protein in it too! This may be worth getting as I could do with the carbs in it


----------



## Der (Sep 13, 2009)

Its all about calories in vs calories out. If your dies is on spot, you are eating clean and your surplus is only 300-400 cals I doubt your progress will suffer.

If you have a massive calories surplus, a shake with lots of carbs before bed may not be the best idea. I would recommend just a mix of casein and whey + some peanut butter before bed.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Spriggen said:


> wow just checked it out, a lot of protein in it too! This may be worth getting as I could do with the carbs in it


Mate im on Dianabol / Test / Tren and normally turn in to a puffer fish when mixing with high carbs but this is some lean building stuff, i think 1/2 portion before bed won't be too much?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Der said:


> Its all about calories in vs calories out. If your dies is on spot, you are eating clean and your surplus is only 300-400 cals I doubt your progress will suffer.
> 
> If you have a massive calories surplus, a shake with lots of carbs before bed may not be the best idea. I would recommend just a mix of casein and whey + some peanut butter before bed.


Well it should be ok then, i never force feed and only eat enough to fill be up so wont be in a massive calorie surplus


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

30g not to bad them and low GI even better

When i have my pre bed shake and im still hungry il have a bit of peanut butter on toast with it


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

pretty sure James L has oats before bed.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

If it fits with your daily macro's, carbs before bed is fine - especially so if you train in the evening.

Never understood why people suddenly think the way carbs act in the body changes once the clock hits a certain time?

30g from clean sources won't do you any harm


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree with ah24 above. However I wouldn't add carbs before bed for more cals for the sake of it. Few eggs shud do the trick!


----------

